# Informations sur iCloud Drive



## snorky22 (19 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour. J'hésite à activer iCloud Drive sur mes 4 appareils Apple. En particulier je ne souhaite pas mettre mes dossiers "Documents" et "Bureau" sur iCloud Drive. Est-ce possible et comment?
Plus généralement, est-ce que MacG a publié un dossier un peu détaillé sur iCloud Drive plus récent que








						Ce qui (ne) manque (pas) à iCloud Drive
					

Lorsqu’elle a présenté CloudKit, il y a quatre ans déjà, Apple n’a pas seulement résolu les problèmes pressants des développeurs. Elle a aussi — surtout — renversé la logique de l’utilisation du nuage, relégué le Mac au rang de simple périphérique, dégagé une voie pour développer des services...




					www.macg.co
				



qui ne m'encourage guère à activer iCloud Drive.


----------



## ericse (19 Décembre 2020)

Oui, c'est une option :


----------



## snorky22 (19 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Oui, c'est une option :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 205559



Merci !


----------



## MrTom (19 Décembre 2020)

Généralement, une fois pour poser les questions, ça suffit : https://forums.macg.co/threads/fonctionnement-dicloud-drive.1350459/#post-13937705


----------

